# Found pigeon with tags



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a visitor, very friendly pigeon in my yard. Green plastic tag on one leg, yellow tag on the same leg, red tag on the opposite leg that reads AU 2006 LAP 0658. He/She is not injured and is hanging around the bird feeder. Not a safe place for him as I live in Calabasas, CA and there are hawks around frequently. Can anyone tell me how to help this pigeon get home?

thank you!
cathy


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

go to google go to american racing pigeon union find lost birds ty pe that number in and wella it will give u its iwners phone number etc oh and if that works catch the bird if u can


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

hi, i called the owner, no answer. should i hold the bird till he call back? the bird is not hurt just hungry.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok yes hold on to the bird till he calls back and or call the owner later if its hungry or thirsty give him water and becuase he is a pedigree racer just get some kind of bird seed no bread crumbs crackers etc. this guy may not want the bird back becuase it defectied or whatever if that happens tell us and we'll I come up with something


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, i actually have pigeon and dove seed for him  i feed the birds which is how he must have ended up here. he has water and only had a small drink he's mostly hungry. he's with a flock of wild pigeons and i'm afraid he will leave with them if they all fly down into the yard so me and my husband are taking turns watching him.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya if he's running witha ferals feed him keep him over night and let him go its only fair the owner a while ago said "well only lost one" lol. or he'll call back and be like ya iam righ5 around the corner love to have him back it just depends


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

he's sleeping now on top of our umbrella  he's not leaving with the wild pigeons. if we need to we'll catch him and keep him in our dog crate overnight. is it safe to leave the crate outside?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd keep him in, to be safe, and ensure you still have him if the owner does want him back.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um no becuase if he goes in and a **** or hawk may go and get him so he made it this long heal be okay if the other guy calls back just tell him


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

One problem you may have is if the bird is still flying free, the owner will probably not bother.
If you could catch the bird, it would help.


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, i'll do my best. he's eating with the wild pigeons again so hopefully he will leave with them and go sleep where they do. he has made it pretty far he's about 40 miles from home. no one has called me back about him, poor guy. if he doesn't leave i will take him to a rescue where i took the last pigeon that ended up at my house, i swear they know i will take care of them!!! also the rescue is beautiful probably much nicer than where he lived before....


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

if you are following this thread...i spoke to her owner who said all her birds, except one, arrived home yesterday from Stockton, which is hundreds of miles away...who knew they flew so far...anyhow she can fly and has flown under the overhang of our neighbors roof and is sleeping there. i hope she is protected enough for the night. if she does not go home in the morning, which her owner thinks she will, then i'll have to catch her and the lady will drive and pick her up. crazy easter!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

You probably wont see that pigeon again. They race up to 600 miles in the clubs around here. Most racing pigeon lofts are also way nicer than any rescue Ive ever seen.


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

i hope her home is nicer  she's a sweet bird.


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

update: the pigeon is gone this morning..i called her owner to see if she had made it home but she hadn't arrived yet. i will call again tonight to check on her arrival.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice of you to bother and be concerned.


----------



## cathw (Jun 28, 2009)

new update: she's back. been gone all day and now she's here again. i tried to get near to her and she gave me a pigeon growl and then she flew up to my roof. soo....if she comes back down and i can catch her i will and then i will call her owner. is she lost? can pigeons find their way home from anywhere? or does she not want to go home? i want to do right by her. i'm a huge animal lover.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

see if you can catch her at night where she roosts.. they do not see well in the dark..and tend not to fly.. when you have her secure then you can let the owner know she is caught..and she can get her bird..but she has to be caught first..so go from there when or if that may happen.


----------

